# ISO flourless Cake



## virgo152 (Apr 13, 2008)

I found a recipe with butter, sugar, chocolate, salt, water, and eggs. Can you make this into cupcakes, Brownies??  Passover starts next week so I wanted to make something delicious.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 13, 2008)

I've only made it in the cake form, actually used a loaf pan. But delicious isn't quite the right word, more like ambrosia


----------

